# CAUTION Betta Hammock



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have noticed a lot of people have those leaf hammocks for their bettas. I just wanted to share that my roommate had one and inside the suction cup it started rusting. We only found out after there was rusty color water at the top of the tank. I would be cautious of these. She wasn't the only one that had this problem. My friend had the hammock too and she removed the suction cup and rust spilt out.

I found this thread too:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/archive/index.php/t-57831.html


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's actually quite easy to make one too rather than buy - for a fraction of the price. There are the plant weights (not made from metal, but is rather safe and bendeable) which you can use as a tie, a suction cup, and a metal-free leaf from dollar store plants. Soak the plant to make sure no dyes leak out, attach together and there ya go homemade, rust free ;-)


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

ooo i may make some hammocks now. thanks for thr rust warning!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I totally suggest making them  so much better than "might happen" problems like karebear informed us of


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up, everyone! I have this hammock in my tank and it had rust in it since forever.At first I thought it was dirt or something but after reading this+ the link I will remove it immediately and tell petsmart about this.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

someone on here had one slice their female's stomach open. x: it's horrid, and that's why i ripped the wire out of mine. Cup used it when he'd get floaty, to stay under the water.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yip rust is no good in a tank  one of the AQUARIUM PLANTS I had was made with metal and it rusted. I removed it right when I saw rust. yuck! and someone's female got sliced open? ouch! poor thing.


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know who's smart idea it was to put material that rusts into water ornaments. I really think they just want money and nothing else these days.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I also saw handmade plants. They look cool. Except I recognize the fake baby's breath flower plant and the rocks from the dollar store. Why would I pay 10.00 for something I could make WITHOUT metal in it? ;-) 

which reminds me... does hot glue actually still work underwater? or is it toxic as well...?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> someone on here had one slice their female's stomach open. x: it's horrid


This, rusty water is gross enough but it is very easy for the material to degrade and for the wire to just come up out of it, and then impale your betta when he/she tries to lay on it :shock: 

Honestly, you _could_ make your own, but if you want to give your betta a leaf bed and can afford it, why not just buy an anubia or something and have it close to the surface? Another thing that works great for betta beds is java ferns (Adult or baby bits doesn't matter) with a bamboo stalk (not the leafy part just the stalk). You can use the stalk to hold up the java ferns and it creates a little betta cabana right under the surface. I made one for Shiloh and he loooves it, he always has a bubblenest there now, if anyone is confused and wants a pic let me know lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's another good idea


----------



## jCo72 (Feb 21, 2012)

@peachesxo - Would you mind putting up a picture? This sounds like a great idea


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

peachesxo said:


> This, rusty water is gross enough but it is very easy for the material to degrade and for the wire to just come up out of it, and then impale your betta when he/she tries to lay on it :shock:
> 
> Honestly, you _could_ make your own, but if you want to give your betta a leaf bed and can afford it, why not just buy an anubia or something and have it close to the surface? Another thing that works great for betta beds is java ferns (Adult or baby bits doesn't matter) with a bamboo stalk (not the leafy part just the stalk). You can use the stalk to hold up the java ferns and it creates a little betta cabana right under the surface. I made one for Shiloh and he loooves it, he always has a bubblenest there now, if anyone is confused and wants a pic let me know lol


Pic please sounds so cute!


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 4 of these and thus far haven't had any problems with them. (I've had one for about 5 months) I inspect them at each water change, and will continue to do so. Hopefully mine won't have this issue! 

Thanks for posting this though! It definitely made me more aware.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I stopped using the store bought leaf hammocks after I found out each one in my Betta tanks had exposed wire and one was already rusting not long after purchase.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I almost bought one of these last night. Before I purchased it thought I googled it and a few things about this issue popped up. So I was like nope...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad I never bought one.
Something in the back of my mind told me not to


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

*Betta cabana*
(I used two bamboo stalks for this one but there is another on the other side of the divider that I only used one for and it works/looks the same too)


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

what are the benefits of keeping a bamboo in an aquarium? Other than providing a resting place xD


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> what are the benefits of keeping a bamboo in an aquarium? Other than providing a resting place xD


well since it's a live plant it will filter ammonia, ect. and feed off the nasties like any other plant i'd suppose - the roots on this one have gotten a little crazy but you can easily cut them off to re-pristine the look, the only reason i haven't yet is because Shiloh seems to like playing with them lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

peachesxo said:


> well since it's a live plant it will filter ammonia, ect. and feed off the nasties like any other plant i'd suppose - the roots on this one have gotten a little crazy but you can easily cut them off to re-pristine the look, the only reason i haven't yet is because Shiloh seems to like playing with them lol


So it looks like an easy to care for plant?
What are its light, fertilization and planting needs?
Sorry to hijack


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, super easy, it just grows roots and can be put into the substrate or floated, no fertilzer or anything needed, I just have the standard light that came with my tank in the hood. I chopped the leaves ect. off from the top of the stalk, so the only maintenance would be cutting those off if they were to start growing back again which takes all of 3 seconds. All my plants have been growing/alive for a year+ with nothing added, I just use easy ones xD 
(bamboo, java ferns, anubias)


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tappy4me said:


> I have 4 of these and thus far haven't had any problems with them. (I've had one for about 5 months) I inspect them at each water change, and will continue to do so. Hopefully mine won't have this issue!
> 
> Thanks for posting this though! It definitely made me more aware.


Yeah most of the rust is inside. When the suction cup breaks or you remove it is where you see the rust.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

peachesxo said:


> *Betta cabana*
> (I used two bamboo stalks for this one but there is another on the other side of the divider that I only used one for and it works/looks the same too)


That looks so good. hehe your fish is so cute just chillin over there


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Yeah most of the rust is inside. When the suction cup breaks or you remove it is where you see the rust.


I remove the suction cup each time I clean. I also checked each piece before putting it together to make sure no metal was exposed. So far, all are fine. I haven't seen one sign of rust.

Just to throw it out there, I also have live plants that they can rest on too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bamboo is so easy to tak care of :3 it takes care of itself basically lol. Generally cheap, you can get small stalks from .50 and larger ones to maybe 5.00 top - depending where you live of course.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Tappy4me said:


> I remove the suction cup each time I clean. I also checked each piece before putting it together to make sure no metal was exposed. So far, all are fine. I haven't seen one sign of rust yet thankfully. Hopefully it stays that way.


I have had them rust...but replace them. I kinda need it to have the ability to bend, my 1.8 gallon aquariums are bowl shaped.
Also, has anyone had problems with the floating betta logs having the paint disintegrate? I still have one, but check it every water change now. My Jericho just loves his log and leaf, just will keep an eye on it!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've found the paint tends to flake. If it does, you can try scrubbing off the "loose" bits, but it shouldn't do any harm. Aquarium safe paint, is what they should be using anyways


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I've found the paint tends to flake. If it does, you can try scrubbing off the "loose" bits, but it shouldn't do any harm. Aquarium safe paint, is what they should be using anyways


One would hope so 
I've actually been wanting to buy one of those floating logs. The only thing keeping me from it is the water flow would push it from where I want it to be. Maybe I'll stick a styrofoam cup in the corner?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is any safety coat I can use to paint over some decorations i want to put in the tank to make them fish safe. im pretty sure the decorations are made out of Resin. they may have been coated with something but I have no idea.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like my betta hammock is getting rusty inside the suctioncup area.

ah well it was only 2 bucks. he never used it as a hammock.
right now he seems to be building his bubblenests under it


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You can always buy silk plants with that type of leaf on it that are slightly too tall for the tank and when they lay over the water they create the same effect. My one boy LOVES them.

http://www.petco.com/product/109225...Background Aquarium Plant&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You'd have to buy clear or colored paint that is "aquarium recommended" or "aquarium safe" if you were to coat something. I have something (ceramic) that doesn't have a coating and I'd love to coat it thoroughly to use it as a decoration lol!! Look online or ask LFS stores. pet stores 99 chances to 1 won't have any.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't used the one betta hammock I bought in months. I think I threw it away actually. I still use betta logs though. I have 3 tanks with real plants in them and starting to see how much better they are than all these cheap things they sell at the pet stores (like betta hammocks).


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> You'd have to buy clear or colored paint that is "aquarium recommended" or "aquarium safe" if you were to coat something. I have something (ceramic) that doesn't have a coating and I'd love to coat it thoroughly to use it as a decoration lol!! Look online or ask LFS stores. pet stores 99 chances to 1 won't have any.


Yeah. I was reading somewhere that you can use Krylon Fusion. I don't know how safe it is though?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol if I can get the driftwood from my parents... I am so using them. However I wish I had a 6 foot tank so one piece would fit :| barely. Hehe :3 I prefer cheap but GREAT QUALITY kind of idea. I got fabric plants, and now only want fabric because they are nicer and betta-friendlier than plastic. The huge rock with fake plants on it, is also a hit with my hide and seek females.

I try to avoid most commercial made hidey holes because inside there are rough edges that slice ME open. imagine the fish...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i still have my betta hammock, but i never use it. :I i don't see the point now. my babies all sleep in their plants. it's pretty cute. my males bubble nest under hanging leaves, or leaves that stick out of the surface a little.


----------

